# Prestigio multiphone 4300 duo



## kmetek (Oct 20, 2012)

anyone has it?


----------



## kmetek (Oct 21, 2012)

lol nobody?

http://www.prestigio.com/products/Smartphones/MultiPhone


----------



## Dulus (Oct 21, 2012)

kmetek said:


> lol nobody?
> 
> http://www.prestigio.com/products/Smartphones/MultiPhone

Click to collapse



Going to have mine in a few days. It looks like a decent phone for a little money. Rooting it (if it wont come prerooted) will probably will not possible in a near future.


----------



## WRaven512 (Oct 22, 2012)

I have 4040 it is basically same model
sound on mp3 is very low 
camera have 8mp not 5 
gps is very inaccurate but after some time (4 min) i get the location bu it is still about 50-100 incorect
but it is still a very decent phone  it is not rooted need to figure out a way 
there is a recovery and factory mode
recovery mode have a install update from sd card option 
vipe dalvik/ cache
backup and restore user data
factory mode is for tests
Android System recovery <3e>


----------



## outlawman007 (Oct 24, 2012)

i too have 4040 and it's great!!


----------



## WRaven512 (Oct 24, 2012)

I have the update package from 05.10.2012 the to ver 27.10.2012 its an update.zip  
pm if anyone want to play with it 
and i was able to get firmware
V2.3.012.P1.120827.PAP4000.zip if anyone need


----------



## adam.sida (Oct 24, 2012)

*has this phone scheduled power onn and off ??*

can anybody please check menu if this function is present ?
thanx

A.


----------



## WRaven512 (Oct 24, 2012)

adam.sida said:


> can anybody please check menu if this function is present ?
> thanx
> 
> A.

Click to collapse



It have


----------



## adam.sida (Oct 24, 2012)

WRaven512 said:


> What function  ?

Click to collapse



this function simply powers off phone at specified time and then back power on at specified time.
It is somehow like real power off, because phone is fully inactive (dont react), but if alarm is setup phone wakes up to run it... so it is probably some very deep sleep state of ARM CPU....

I use this function on my BLU studio 5.3 and I power off my phone at 22:30 and power on at 5:30 daily...it is just one of setting in phone setiings menu... very nice very usefull


----------



## WRaven512 (Oct 30, 2012)

way to root 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1594998
but latest version needed


----------



## Dulus (Nov 4, 2012)

mine have just arrived today, it looks good, runs good.
Concerning root this also may be of help http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460


----------



## WRaven512 (Nov 4, 2012)

There is a bug is firmware cpu of the phone runs at 1000 all the time 
root+setcpu alows to set ondemand and 500 as a lower settings


----------



## outlawman007 (Nov 7, 2012)

*Root!*



WRaven512 said:


> There is a bug is firmware cpu of the phone runs at 1000 all the time
> root+setcpu alows to set ondemand and 500 as a lower settings

Click to collapse



is the root for 4300 the same for 4040? if so is it safe to root by the link provided by this page or not?

(Concerning root this also may be of help http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=1886460)


----------



## WRaven512 (Nov 9, 2012)

outlawman007 said:


> is the root for 4300 the same for 4040? if so is it safe to root by the link provided by this page or not?
> 
> (Concerning root this also may be of help http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=1886460)

Click to collapse



Maybe.
Solution to the problem with low sound with headphones is here 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1952154
i did it manually and it works fine


----------



## WRaven512 (Nov 14, 2012)

after last update in 4040 I cant make a panorama pic does anyone have this issue ?


----------



## serzhanja (Nov 18, 2012)

I've got this phone. Rooted with MT6575-6577 ROOT tool. Was a bit pain in the ass, but everything went well. The phone WIPES DATA/CACHE (not user data). Can't find custom recovery for this phone, though


----------



## MagicMaster (Nov 25, 2012)

Is it Dual SIM ?


----------



## outlawman007 (Nov 26, 2012)

*same*



WRaven512 said:


> after last update in 4040 I cant make a panorama pic does anyone have this issue ?

Click to collapse




same here, the rectangle get's stuck....

can anyone describe how to root the device? is it the same for 4040 as for 4300 i know they have the same specs, but root could brick my phone, so i want to know from a user of 4040 how to root my phone, thanx


----------



## Dulus (Nov 29, 2012)

MagicMaster said:


> Is it Dual SIM ?

Click to collapse



It is Dual SIM, but only 1 SIM card is able to provide data connection (1st slot).

Also there is a bug in current firmwarte which sometimes caused phone to loose signal when roaming betweem BTSes, only solution to regain is reboot (fligh mode does not resovle it).
According to Prestigio fix is under development.


----------



## Dulus (Dec 3, 2012)

Was someone able to install GTalk on this phone ? Mine lack the app and i had no luck trying to install it (no root/no custom recovery).



EDIT: Update to 1.0.08 via OTA was not received, als the ones which should have been done by recovery menu was not successful.

After update to 1.0.08 via flashing program (a bit complicated) and then OTA to 1.0.09 now the GTalk works when downloaded the version for ICS.

Updates can be found here: http://yf2.value4it.com/Service_Files/Smartphones/PAP4300/


P.S.: Also by the folder structure it looks like there will be Prestigio Multiphone 4500 and 5000.

http://www.prestigio.com/products/Smartphones/MultiPhone/MultiPhone_4500_DUO

http://www.prestigio.com/products/Smartphones/MultiPhone/MultiPhone_5000_DUO


----------



## kmetek (Oct 20, 2012)

anyone has it?


----------



## trolljegeren (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi,how did you root Prestigio 4300?thanks


----------



## marlasr (Dec 12, 2012)

Root with bin4ry:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460

CWM 6.0.1.2 based recovery only for PAP4300DUO:
(kitchened from Bruno Martins port for MTK6575 devices)

*DON'T USE* ROM Manager for flashing but either SP Flash Tool or MobileUncle MTK Tools.
To boot into recovery use Volume Down + Power.

http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=56ffbc0bd8351b163a47d75a2f6aac5b


----------



## outlawman007 (Dec 13, 2012)

marlasr said:


> Root with bin4ry:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460
> 
> CWM 6.0.1.2 based recovery only for PAP4300DUO:
> ...

Click to collapse




what about 4040? can i root it with this?


----------



## al_13 (Dec 15, 2012)

Please help me. I need stock vold.fstab for my Prestigio PAP4300DUO:crying:


----------



## marlasr (Dec 15, 2012)

al_13 said:


> Please help me. I need stock vold.fstab for my Prestigio PAP4300DUO:crying:

Click to collapse



 
Too much messing up with switching internal memory and sd-card, heh? 
Here you go: http://www.fileswap.com/dl/SRugkixCZP/


----------



## al_13 (Dec 15, 2012)

marlasr said:


> Too much messing up with switching internal memory and sd-card, heh?
> Here you go: http://www.fileswap.com/dl/SRugkixCZP/

Click to collapse



Thanks:good:


----------



## raulsimcic (Dec 16, 2012)

*Prestigio 4300 rooted*



Dulus said:


> mine have just arrived today, it looks good, runs good.
> Concerning root this also may be of help http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460

Click to collapse



I can confirme that I rooted the prestigio 4300 DUO with help of this link!


----------



## marlasr (Dec 17, 2012)

Super Circle battery with percentage mod adapted for PAP4300, firmware *1.0.09 only*! Rooted devices only!!!

Screenshot:






Download:
http://www.fileswap.com/dl/YS9eqV0VXi/

Usage:
1. Backup original /system/app/SystemUI.apk.
2. Replace original with downloaded one.
3. chmod 644 
4. Reboot.
5. Enjoy!


----------



## kuki2012 (Dec 17, 2012)

*Please help*



marlasr said:


> Super Circle battery with percentage mod adapted for PAP4300, firmware *1.0.09 only*!
> 
> Screenshot:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Hi everyone  

I've bought prestigio 4300 month ago and i want to upgrade it to new software version 1.0.0.9.
I've read all instructions about update but i have a problem with sdcard. When I want to do upgrade it don't recognise my sdcard as it should do.
Only internal memory is avalible and update won't start from that memory.

Also what is the difference between INTERNAL STORAGE and USB STORAGE, and that showing me without my sdcard
And of course i don't know how to set where to install applications, what to use between mentioned storages.

I hope you understand my problem 

Please help


----------



## marlasr (Dec 19, 2012)

kuki2012 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I've bought prestigio 4300 month ago and i want to upgrade it to new software version 1.0.0.9.
> I've read all instructions about update but i have a problem with sdcard. When I want to do upgrade it don't recognise my sdcard as it should do.
> ...

Click to collapse



 

I would try with this:
http://yf2.value4it.com/Service_Files/Smartphones/PAP4300/PAP4300DUO_20121102_V1.0.08.zip

Inside archive, there is full stock ROM 1.0.08, MediaTek Preloader VCOM USB drivers, flash tool and manuals how to flash firmware.
Once you are successfully done with flashing, you can upgrade to 1.0.09 via OTA with no problems whatsoever.

INTERNAL STORAGE and USB STORAGE is the way how device is partitioning and mounting internal phone memory. So, it splits it into two parts. If you don't see sdcard2 in stock File Explorer, it might be you are using incompatible/broken one.


----------



## marlasr (Dec 22, 2012)

*TWRP 2.3.2.3 recovery port for Prestigio Multiphone PAP4300 DUO*

 
Download:
http://www.fileswap.com/dl/sa6STroPGr/

- This port fully supports touch interface. 
- ADB working with original PAP4300 drivers out of the box.
- Can backup NVRAM and uboot too.
- Can backup directly to internal storage or external SD card.
- Supports themes (see other xda threads to learn how to install/change/modify/create own theme).

Flash with either SP Flash Tools or MobileUncle MTK Tools.
To boot to recovery use Volume Down + Power.


----------



## vatralaus (Dec 25, 2012)

*root*

I need some help i am trying to root device with this method http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460.
But i am haveing problems with drivers.on video tut it says that i need to see my phone in "adb devices " and in device menager,but i cant find drivers online, and can not remember does cd come with box becouse i do not have box atm here. Where to find those drivers or shoud i just skip this part. Thx


----------



## Snake_skw (Dec 25, 2012)

vatralaus said:


> I need some help i am trying to root device with this method http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460.
> But i am haveing problems with drivers.on video tut it says that i need to see my phone in "adb devices " and in device menager,but i cant find drivers online, and can not remember does cd come with box becouse i do not have box atm here. Where to find those drivers or shoud i just skip this part. Thx

Click to collapse



here you go,all the drivers you need 

http://yf2.value4it.com/Service_Files/Smartphones/PAP4300/PAP4300DUO_Drivers.zip


----------



## vatralaus (Dec 25, 2012)

Snake_skw said:


> here you go,all the drivers you need
> 
> http://yf2.value4it.com/Service_Files/Smartphones/PAP4300/PAP4300DUO_Drivers.zip

Click to collapse




Thx.but still cant see my device in the part."stuff\adb devices".
I am on win 8,any chance i missed something or win 8 is not suported.
btw all i need is just run InstalDriver.exe right?\\\\\\\

I got it working,i instaled samsung adb drivers and all went well


----------



## vip.ryb (Dec 29, 2012)

marlasr said:


> Download:
> http://www.fileswap.com/dl/sa6STroPGr/
> 
> - This port fully supports touch interface.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks :good:


----------



## dreamerworx (Jan 2, 2013)

Hey guys, Happy New Year to all  

I'm trying out the 4300 for a few days and I have to say that it is great, no worries so far, installed Go Launcher and it looks pretty good so far. Still messing up with MMS settings and also trying to figure out whether to use built in browser or dolphin/chrome alternatives, but appart from that no real issues so far  

One major (for me at least) problem is that I cannot get sound in the official NBA GAMETIME app  :crying: If I press the volume buttons during video playback it sets the ringer volume, and since the app does not have its own volume setting I am stuck   I need my videos to play well, can't go without my basketball hah  Can anyone give me a hand here? You can download the app and give it a shot? 

ps: I'm using the 1.0.09 version.


----------



## notleg (Jan 2, 2013)

*little help*

Hi!

I'd like to ask a little help. Both the 4040 and the 4300 are DUAL Sim phones. But what happans if you talk on one sim and a call coming on the other one? Is it reachable, noticed you, completly unavailable etc. So one word: is ti DUAL STAND-BY or DUAL ACTIVE? It's a very important for me because my job, but I haven't found any info about it, yet.

Thanks!


----------



## vip.ryb (Jan 3, 2013)

notleg said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'd like to ask a little help. Both the 4040 and the 4300 are DUAL Sim phones. But what happans if you talk on one sim and a call coming on the other one? Is it reachable, noticed you, completly unavailable etc. So one word: is ti DUAL STAND-BY or DUAL ACTIVE? It's a very important for me because my job, but I haven't found any info about it, yet.
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



In 4300 if you talk on one sim, a call coming on the other is completly unavailable and dosen't noticed you. Sorry my English


----------



## ben1514 (Jan 3, 2013)

Why wont my reply show up


----------



## marlasr (Jan 3, 2013)

notleg said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'd like to ask a little help. Both the 4040 and the 4300 are DUAL Sim phones. But what happans if you talk on one sim and a call coming on the other one? Is it reachable, noticed you, completly unavailable etc. So one word: is ti DUAL STAND-BY or DUAL ACTIVE? It's a very important for me because my job, but I haven't found any info about it, yet.
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



Dual stand-by.


----------



## kmetek (Oct 20, 2012)

anyone has it?


----------



## notleg (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks!

What a pity.


----------



## marlasr (Jan 8, 2013)

Anyone tried 1.0.11 upgrade from any previous version of firmware for PAP4300?

ftp://yf2.value4it.com/Firmware/LONGCHEER/AlltoV11_test_20121220.zip


----------



## MagicMaster (Jan 8, 2013)

In 2 days, ill have one 4300 to play with it ... hope its gonna be fine ...


----------



## vip.ryb (Jan 8, 2013)

In 1.0.11 The procesor work only on 1000 Mhz i can't change it in Rom Toolbox Pro. I change to on demand and after restart is still performance.

Ok, I haven't root


----------



## Levy_69 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hey. Can someone, please, explain me steps how to swap internal memory and SDcard memory since I desperately need more space on this phone. I have root. Thank you.


----------



## WRaven512 (Jan 10, 2013)

I think this may help
Test this and make backup before mod

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=36064508

Prestigio PAP4040 Duo
Sent from my PAP4040_DUO using xda app-developers app


----------



## Levy_69 (Jan 10, 2013)

WRaven512 said:


> I think this may help
> Test this and make backup before mod
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=36064508
> ...

Click to collapse




I read it but I don't quite understand it. I'm not sure which of the two files I should use. I was hoping if someone could provide a modified vold.fstab that I can put in my phone.


----------



## DhA4G (Jan 13, 2013)

vip.ryb said:


> In 4300 if you talk on one sim, a call coming on the other is completly unavailable and dosen't noticed you. Sorry my English

Click to collapse



Hey there,

You can get the second call on "call waiting" by using  "Call Forwading". Forward each sim number to the other, i.e, forward when unreachable.  in that case you will be alerted of the second line incoming line and can take by putting the current one on hold.*Dont forget that might incur GSM provider charges*. I would suggest checking with your provider(s) first.

Cheers


----------



## ivan_zg (Jan 13, 2013)

marlasr said:


> Super Circle battery with percentage mod adapted for PAP4300, firmware *1.0.09 only*!
> 
> Screenshot:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



But i think it is only for rooted devices...right???


----------



## Levy_69 (Jan 13, 2013)

Yes, I believe that it is only for rooted devices since you have to change system file.


----------



## stoykoly (Jan 14, 2013)

*Help*

Hello I'm witch windows 7 x64 and can install drivers for prestigio 4300 duo !!! for ADB! Pleace help!


----------



## marlasr (Jan 14, 2013)

ivan_zg said:


> But i think it is only for rooted devices...right???

Click to collapse



Correct. Thanks for the question so I could update the original post with the fact tweak is only for rooted devices.


----------



## Levy_69 (Jan 15, 2013)

stoykoly said:


> Hello I'm witch windows 7 x64 and can install drivers for prestigio 4300 duo !!! for ADB! Pleace help!

Click to collapse




I sent you a link for PAP4300 drivers in the PM since I can't post links here yet.


----------



## kmetek (Jan 22, 2013)

how to hard reset this phone?


----------



## Levy_69 (Jan 26, 2013)

kmetek said:


> how to hard reset this phone?

Click to collapse




Settings-> Backup & Reset -> Factory Data Reset - > Erase All Data.
I think that is the proper way to hard reset. 

Maybe there is another way via stock recovery. Press and hold VOLUME- button and press and release POWER button to go into recovery. You can have a try and look if there is an option to hard reset the phone.


----------



## n00bnut (Jan 27, 2013)

*Prestigio Multiphone 4300 duo ( PAP 4300 DUO )*

I have this phone, but i only have 500mb internal storage! Any help?


----------



## Danchibald (Jan 27, 2013)

You have 500 MB + 2,1 GB Internal Storage (USB storage)

Sent from my PAP4500DUO using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ladokoz (Jan 27, 2013)

*hid support*

Hi guys. I really like this phone a lot. Good price for a reasonable power. The only thing It really lacks is HID support for bluetooth. I desperately want to connect my PS3 controller to this thing. Is there a way? A googled for two days and found nothing. Isnt there a way to add HID support?


----------



## WRaven512 (Jan 27, 2013)

Ladokoz said:


> Hi guys. I really like this phone a lot. Good price for a reasonable power. The only thing It really lacks is HID support for bluetooth. I desperately want to connect my PS3 controller to this thing. Is there a way? A googled for two days and found nothing. Isnt there a way to add HID support?

Click to collapse



in pap 4040 in file \system\usr\keylayout\Vendor_54c_product_0268.kl which is a keylayout for psp3 controler do you have this file ?


----------



## Ladokoz (Jan 27, 2013)

WRaven512 said:


> in pap 4040 in file \system\usr\keylayout\Vendor_54c_product_0268.kl which is a keylayout for psp3 controler do you have this file ?

Click to collapse



I do have such a file there. Does that mean I can use a ps3 controller? Can I connect through the Sixaxis Controller app in Google Play?


----------



## kmetek (Oct 20, 2012)

anyone has it?


----------



## WRaven512 (Jan 27, 2013)

In theory  HID support was added in honeycomb and higher to keyboards mice... having those config files suggest that they should be supported without additional apps because key map is there also there are other files like apple keybord for mac xbox controler

right now i don't have any bt device or such a controller but they all should work "out off box"


----------



## Ladokoz (Jan 27, 2013)

But this is only in theory. I doubt that this will work. I read tens of forum threads and everyone said that HID is required for a bluetooth connection with sixaxis. Mabye it would work with a cable. Gotta buy one and try. How do you know about the file? 

EDIT:
Ok. I checked all the keylayout files and there are Xbox, ps3 and logitech controller files. There also is a raspberry pi bluetooth keyboard, apple bluetooth keyboard and even a logitech racing wheel file! So if some of those devices are bluetooth only, they should be (theoretically) working without HID. Anyone has some of these at home and wants to try? 

I have no knowlege about how these files work. Are those something like drivers - can there be added more?


----------



## WRaven512 (Jan 27, 2013)

all files in this directory are layouts. Some of them are from google as default, some are modded by mkt and are responsible for your virtual and hardware buttons. Some for usb keyboard  and rest for other devices. I know about them because i prefer have a camera button instead  search


----------



## nmo1990 (Jan 28, 2013)

*ROOT!*

If anyone is wondering, this phone can be rooted using bin4ry method. if u r facing problems don't forget that u need to be in debugging mode and media transfer. also make sure ur ADB is correct and drivers are all ok or else it will not work. if ur pc keeps saying ur ADB is HTC dream sth or other, update it and choose from list google android device or sth similar.
Rooted my phone yesterday, i have downloaded several root requiring apps and all are running fine  cpu is set to 250mhz and goes up to 1000 on demand. if someone has questions i will try my best to answer, but it takes a lot of fiddling to get the root method to work, so be patient. good luck

---------- Post added at 06:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:26 PM ----------




stoykoly said:


> Hello I'm witch windows 7 x64 and can install drivers for prestigio 4300 duo !!! for ADB! Pleace help!

Click to collapse



mine was doing the same as well, kept telling me ADB is HTC dream or sth. what i did was update driver and select choose from list of devices and from there i choose google device or one of these 'generic sounding drivers" and it worked for me. bin4ry method was successful and i am rooted now. good luck


----------



## Mr.No1 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Firmware update problem*

Hey there...I tryed to update the new firmware on my PAP4300 but it keaps failing. I've done evertihing by the update steps that you provided on your web page. It keaps saying E:Error in /tmp/sideload/*package.zip (status 7). Update file is not correct. I downloaded the update file from prestigio web. page , and also before the upload checked my firmare version in "about phone" settings and it says that my "Buld number is PAP4300DUO.2012*0914.v.1.0.07."*. So I downloaded the the update 1.0.07. to 1.0.08. and nothing works. I decopresed the first zip and moved the "update file" on my phone sd card and when that failed I traced back my seps and moved the originally donwloaded zip (without decompresion this time) to my SD cad but that also failed. I tryed all of that a few times and nothing didn't work. The update 1.0.07. that I have was automaticly downloaded from the phone when I checked on my "about phone settings" for anny new updates. But now when I try that it says that my phone is up to date. So I tryed manually to update the firmware but I ended with this problem above. So please can you tell my am I doing something wrong or does the problem lay in my phone?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## nmo1990 (Feb 1, 2013)

Mr.No1 said:


> Hey there...I tryed to update the new firmware on my PAP4300 but it keaps failing. I've done evertihing by the update steps that you provided on your web page. It keaps saying E:Error in /tmp/sideload/*package.zip (status 7). Update file is not correct. I downloaded the update file from prestigio web. page , and also before the upload checked my firmare version in "about phone" settings and it says that my "Buld number is PAP4300DUO.2012*0914.v.1.0.07."*. So I downloaded the the update 1.0.07. to 1.0.08. and nothing works. I decopresed the first zip and moved the "update file" on my phone sd card and when that failed I traced back my seps and moved the originally donwloaded zip (without decompresion this time) to my SD cad but that also failed. I tryed all of that a few times and nothing didn't work. The update 1.0.07. that I have was automaticly downloaded from the phone when I checked on my "about phone settings" for anny new updates. But now when I try that it says that my phone is up to date. So I tryed manually to update the firmware but I ended with this problem above. So please can you tell my am I doing something wrong or does the problem lay in my phone?
> 
> Thank you in advance.

Click to collapse



u take the file as it is when u download it and put it on ur sd card. then boot into recovery (vol. - and power on) choose apply update from sdcard, and choose the file u downloaded. that should be it, if it's not working u may want to try and reset ur phone or sth


----------



## SEYOboy (Feb 1, 2013)

*root 4300 duo*



nmo1990 said:


> If anyone is wondering, this phone can be rooted using bin4ry method. if u r facing problems don't forget that u need to be in debugging mode and media transfer. also make sure ur ADB is correct and drivers are all ok or else it will not work. if ur pc keeps saying ur ADB is HTC dream sth or other, update it and choose from list google android device or sth similar.
> Rooted my phone yesterday, i have downloaded several root requiring apps and all are running fine  cpu is set to 250mhz and goes up to 1000 on demand. if someone has questions i will try my best to answer, but it takes a lot of fiddling to get the root method to work, so be patient. good luck
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:26 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



i followed your instructions from this post (my phone is also detected as *htc dream*) and when i wanted to select from list of devices which option should i choose:
        fastboot interface (google usb id)
	htc bootloader
	htc dream
	htc dream composite adb interface
	qualcomm composite adb interface (google usb id)
	taiwan mobile qw-100 composite adb interface


----------



## nmo1990 (Feb 1, 2013)

SEYOboy said:


> i followed your instructions from this post (my phone is also detected as *htc dream*) and when i wanted to select from list of devices which option should i choose:
> fastboot interface (google usb id)
> htc bootloader
> htc dream
> ...

Click to collapse



i pm'ed u, hope it helps


----------



## gtx680 (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi!

I just bought P4040 ,I like it alot but i have one issue.

It won't connect to my smartwatch,just can't find it via bluetooth. I've installed all required apps for the watch. The watch works perfectly with other android phones and the bluetooth on my P4040 works fine too (just tried sending a file it works).

I contacted Prestigio support,they replied that they not is not responsible for third party applications... 

Any suggestions please?


----------



## videocore (Feb 9, 2013)

Hello guys,

I've just bricked my 4300 while I was flashing with mtk flasher. I've tried to upgrade from 1.08 and my power went down for 2 seconds, enough to brick my phone. Now, the phone isn't recognized anymore by the comptuter to reflash and if I put back the battery and try to turn it on it just vibrates continously without stop. 

Can I do something with it anymore? Please help!

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## nmo1990 (Feb 9, 2013)

videocore said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I've just bricked my 4300 while I was flashing with mtk flasher. I've tried to upgrade from 1.08 and my power went down for 2 seconds, enough to brick my phone. Now, the phone isn't recognized anymore by the comptuter to reflash and if I put back the battery and try to turn it on it just vibrates continously without stop.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



did u try to boot it into recovery? power on + volume down


----------



## videocore (Feb 9, 2013)

nmo1990 said:


> did u try to boot it into recovery? power on + volume down

Click to collapse



nothing works ...


----------



## joleff (Feb 9, 2013)

*GPS problem*

Hi,

I have a problem with the GPS. It says the whole time "Searching GPS", but it wont find my location.
I've enabled all the GPS options, but nothing is happening.

Do you have any idea what's wrong? What should I do?


----------



## videocore (Feb 9, 2013)

joleff said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a problem with the GPS. It says the whole time "Searching GPS", but it wont find my location.
> I've enabled all the GPS options, but nothing is happening.
> ...

Click to collapse





the problem with gps receiver I had it too. I bought 2 days ago the first 4300. It didn't work the gps, for aprox 2h, the sound didn't worked, etc. So I decided to go an replace it. that was yesterday. I've got one brand new (like the first one  ), all was good until I bricked it with some help from the electricity supplier. 

now I replace it with Galaxy S3 mini, I flushed the water after my orange sim and I'm happy.

I wanted to give the chinese phones a try, but with them I must move over to phone shop. So, in the end, It look AWESOME, IT FEELS AWESOME, IT WORKS NOT!


----------



## marlasr (Feb 10, 2013)

videocore said:


> the problem with gps receiver I had it too. I bought 2 days ago the first 4300. It didn't work the gps, for aprox 2h, the sound didn't worked, etc. So I decided to go an replace it. that was yesterday. I've got one brand new (like the first one  ), all was good until I bricked it with some help from the electricity supplier.
> 
> now I replace it with Galaxy S3 mini, I flushed the water after my orange sim and I'm happy.
> 
> I wanted to give the chinese phones a try, but with them I must move over to phone shop. So, in the end, It look AWESOME, IT FEELS AWESOME, IT WORKS NOT!

Click to collapse



I hardly doubt you bricked your phone. 
I've never seen MTK6575 SoC based device that was hard bricked (when it is not repairable by let's say JTAG). 
Also, try to flash S3 mini and leave it without the power for just a second and enjoy the price of new motherboard . 
That's why serious engineers use laptops or have UPS on their machines.

Anyway, if you are not afraid of hardware, this is the right topic for you: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1943442
Good luck.


----------



## Ladokoz (Feb 16, 2013)

*need help*

Hi guys.
It seems that I messed up something and now I can't get past Prestigio Wizard on startup. Factory reset doesn't help. Could someone please upload an apk of the app that offers additional 3rd party software at startup or provide a link with stock ROM for clockwork mod? Many thanks, you will save my life.


----------



## enes73 (Feb 16, 2013)

kmetek said:


> anyone has it?

Click to collapse



I have it - 4300DUO  

I was update it without problems with regular System Update option. Now I have v1.0.11.... (latest ver. until today)
Release notes for 1.0.11:
1. FM radio issue fixed
2. Farsi language support added

Phone works very well, but I have problem using Viber. It seems that not phone problem, because Fring and Skype working ok....

BUT, I'm waiting Android 4.1.x  This phone deserve it


----------



## Ladokoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*4.1*



enes73 said:


> I have it - 4300DUO
> 
> I was update it without problems with regular System Update option. Now I have v1.0.11.... (latest ver. until today)
> Release notes for 1.0.11:
> ...

Click to collapse



There will be no 4.1 update.


----------



## huurux (Feb 19, 2013)

Ladokoz said:


> There will be no 4.1 update.

Click to collapse



That is to bad...maybe they surprise us...let us hope so..

Sent from my PAP4300 DUO using xda premium


----------



## enes73 (Feb 19, 2013)

From someone (I forgot from who) I heard that they working on 4.1 update. Is this just one disinformation, we will see in the future. Also, I hope so that they surprise us  Again - I think that this phone deserve it


----------



## kmetek (Oct 20, 2012)

anyone has it?


----------



## maryius (Mar 2, 2013)

*Help!*



WRaven512 said:


> I have 4040 it is basically same model
> sound on mp3 is very low
> camera have 8mp not 5
> gps is very inaccurate but after some time (4 min) i get the location bu it is still about 50-100 incorect
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi! I have a friend that has a Prrstigio MP 4040 like you and encountered a serious problem! The phone was brought 2 weeks ago...and one time, the phone turned off because of the empty battery. When he arrived home and plugged it to AC power and after full battery recharge, the phone stucks at the library photo when trying to turn it on, it doesn't want to boot into Android. His only problem is that he didn't make any backup to the Phonebook and all of his numbers are on the phone memory. How can i get the phone booting Android without sending it to the service? How can i get into recovery mode ? Wich buttons shall i press? Can i do a backup of phonebook into recovery mode if the phone isn't rooted? My friend is desperated because this is his first Android phone! please  help me with suggestions in order to help him! Thanx in advance!


----------



## WRaven512 (Mar 3, 2013)

maryius said:


> Hi! I have a friend that has a Prrstigio MP 4040 like you and encountered a serious problem! The phone was brought 2 weeks ago...and one time, the phone turned off because of the empty battery. When he arrived home and plugged it to AC power and after full battery recharge, the phone stucks at the library photo when trying to turn it on, it doesn't want to boot into Android. His only problem is that he didn't make any backup to the Phonebook and all of his numbers are on the phone memory. How can i get the phone booting Android without sending it to the service? How can i get into recovery mode ? Wich buttons shall i press? Can i do a backup of phonebook into recovery mode if the phone isn't rooted? My friend is desperated because this is his first Android phone! please  help me with suggestions in order to help him! Thanx in advance!

Click to collapse



Recovery mode is something else, he need to enter safe mode. To do it durning boot press one off virtual buttons , this button is menu 


Sent from my PAP4040_DUO using xda app-developers app


----------



## maryius (Mar 3, 2013)

*tannx for response*



WRaven512 said:


> Recovery mode is something else, he need to enter safe mode. To do it durning boot press one off virtual buttons , this button is menu
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! How much should i press on the home button during boot and if it succeeds to enter to safe mode, what can i do from there?

Click to collapse


----------



## adrianbanica29 (Mar 3, 2013)

new software 1.0.12 is available!!!


----------



## turbak (Mar 21, 2013)

I have problem with prestigio 4300 duo, when I play hd games, sound is realy lagy and poor but in music player and you tube the sound is good, I have tried nfs most wanted and real racing 2 and real racing 3 and have same problem in all games


----------



## gimbu (Mar 30, 2013)

*prestigio 4040 no data connection after reboot phone*

my problem is prestigio 4040.. internet connection is ok -> reboot phone -> no internet connection :/ only factory reset slove it! so I must do hard reset everytime when I turn off my phone?


----------



## blacksn0w (Apr 17, 2013)

Software Version 1.0.13 was published few days ago.
Still no Jelly Bean...

Found this on the Facebook Page of Prestigio:
abload.de/img/unbenanntrsxol.png


----------



## ssaajjkkoo (Apr 23, 2013)

I use this tutorial to root my smartphone 


```
goo.gl/Pv9Ok
```

Its short and very easy, but work perfect

Is there somewhere tutorial to install all new OS to phone. I do something on phone with some boot application, so now I cant connect on WiFi and install other aplications from other internet connections. Only with USB.

So I try to install some Rom, recovery (or something like this) programs and when I install them, to all that programs is option to that application download clockworkmod, but phone cant download apps. So what to do and how?


----------



## felior (Apr 27, 2013)

My 4300pap fell and glass broke so I need to change it, the problem is if I go to official repair store they will charge 40% of the price of new phone (because they are changing display+digitizer because thay said it's hard to replace only digitizer).

So my question is does somebody knows where can I buy parts for this phone...


----------



## lolerpro8 (May 7, 2013)

*I need help*

Can anyone provide me a FULL SPFT backup for this phone PLS. I need it quick...


Yup, I bricked it HARD

*SPFT - Smart phone flash tool


----------



## ssaajjkkoo (May 7, 2013)

Did someone know how to reinstall OS on phone? I am root phone about month ago and install some boot program for motorola. (I was think to can change boot image with this :silly: ) This program is deleted some stuff in phone and from then my wifi dont work. I cant live without wifi on phone (Telenor and T-Mobile internet is very expensive) so please help me somehow!


----------



## 2x1 (May 7, 2013)

lolerpro8 said:


> Can anyone provide me a FULL SPFT backup for this phone PLS. I need it quick...
> 
> 
> Yup, I bricked it HARD
> ...

Click to collapse



Check out post #30 in this thread.
Good luck! :fingers-crossed:


----------



## lolerpro8 (May 8, 2013)

People please. Can somebody do a FULL backup/readback in sp flash tool. It's urgent. I need it really fast...


----------



## dimitar169 (May 8, 2013)

lolerpro8 said:


> People please. Can somebody do a FULL backup/readback in sp flash tool. It's urgent. I need it really fast...

Click to collapse



I need it too. I installed fontinstaller and my phone freezed it doesn't start properly, it gets to the prestigio boot animation and freezes.. Any help ?


----------



## lolerpro8 (May 8, 2013)

dimitar169 said:


> I need it too. I installed fontinstaller and my phone freezed it doesn't start properly, it gets to the prestigio boot animation and freezes.. Any help ?

Click to collapse



Well you are in luck. I know how to fix your damn problem. First install twrp recovery with sp flash tool, the put the 1.0.11 update on ypur external sd card, and flash it. That's your fix. It'll work 100% sure. But in your spft PLEASE do a full backup up and send me the files...


----------



## dimitar169 (May 8, 2013)

lolerpro8 said:


> Well you are in luck. I know how to fix your damn problem. First install twrp recovery with sp flash tool, the put the 1.0.11 update on ypur external sd card, and flash it. That's your fix. It'll work 100% sure. But in your spft PLEASE do a full backup up and send me the files...

Click to collapse



Did that but now it won't get into any recovery mode.. just the prestigio logo and that's it.


----------



## lolerpro8 (May 8, 2013)

Volume - button and power button. Hold it until you get to twrp, mount your EXTERNAL sd card put your update in it, and flash it. Simple.
Now when we are friends. Help me with unbricking my phone.


----------



## dimitar169 (May 8, 2013)

lolerpro8 said:


> Volume - button and power button. Hold it until you get to twrp, mount your EXTERNAL sd card put your update in it, and flash it. Simple.
> Now when we are friends. Help me with unbricking my phone.

Click to collapse



Well I do that and then the prestigio logo pops on the screen and that's it.. I managed to open the cwm recovery earlier today, but nothing happens now.


----------



## lolerpro8 (May 10, 2013)

*CM 10 Port*

I made cm port for pap 4300 duo. It's CM 10 4.1.1 Jelly bean and it's rooted. My device is currently bricked so I can't test it... But is anyone willing to suort my work, the link is here:
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B2Kd38wfIkx_R2FmV05tbGdvRUE/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## raulsimcic (May 10, 2013)

lolerpro8 said:


> I made cm port for pap 4300 duo. It's CM 10 4.1.1 Jelly bean and it's rooted. My device is currently bricked so I can't test it... But is anyone willing to suort my work, the link is here:
> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B2Kd38wfIkx_R2FmV05tbGdvRUE/edit?usp=sharing

Click to collapse



:laugh: interesting... You made an CM for 4300 and can't test it because the fone is bricked... wondering how You briced it  (by testing it maybee)


----------



## kmetek (Oct 20, 2012)

anyone has it?


----------



## lolerpro8 (May 10, 2013)

Nope, that was before, i flashed a 4kb txt file and replaced the preloader... Don't be smart as me!


----------



## lolerpro8 (May 11, 2013)

stoykoly said:


> Hello I'm witch windows 7 x64 and can install drivers for prestigio 4300 duo !!! for ADB! Pleace help!

Click to collapse



Look this may sound ridiculous but your normall drivers won't work. I had the same porblem, and i fixed it. No for the strange part:
Install the samsung galaxy S1 drivers. Belive me, that's how you'll fix your problems, and it works for me. Helped ypu? Gimme a thank!

---------- Post added at 01:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:11 PM ----------




Ladokoz said:


> Hi guys.
> It seems that I messed up something and now I can't get past Prestigio Wizard on startup. Factory reset doesn't help. Could someone please upload an apk of the app that offers additional 3rd party software at startup or provide a link with stock ROM for clockwork mod? Many thanks, you will save my life.

Click to collapse



Ehm, go to settings and disable prestigio wizard.


----------



## lolerpro8 (May 11, 2013)

So, is anyone going to try my rom?


----------



## lolerpro8 (May 13, 2013)

OK has anyone dissasembled this phone, im having trouble lifting up the back.

P.S I unscrewed all screwes


----------



## outlawman007 (May 15, 2013)

lolerpro8 said:


> I made cm port for pap 4300 duo. It's CM 10 4.1.1 Jelly bean and it's rooted. My device is currently bricked so I can't test it... But is anyone willing to suort my work, the link is here:
> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B2Kd38wfIkx_R2FmV05tbGdvRUE/edit?usp=sharing

Click to collapse



can you make the same rom for 4040? is it possible? everything is the same buit the screen. Thanx for info.


----------



## LarryJHeid (May 16, 2013)

*rooting?*

Mine is PAP4300 DUO, Android 4.0.3, Build number: PAP4300DUO.20121121.v1.0.08 .

What root method should I use to be successful? 

I don't have experience with this, can anyone help me? How can I backup the rom before (should I?) ? 

Thanks !


----------



## outlawman007 (May 16, 2013)

*Root*



LarryJHeid said:


> Mine is PAP4300 DUO, Android 4.0.3, Build number: PAP4300DUO.20121121.v1.0.08 .
> 
> What root method should I use to be successful?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460 : this method will work


----------



## maxidimov (May 19, 2013)

lolerpro8 said:


> So, is anyone going to try my rom?

Click to collapse



Just installed it. After turning it on, it just stayed on the bootscreen. I turned it off after about a halfhour and then restored my original ROM. I honestly have no idea why it isn't getting past the bootscreen and I'm going to try a few things to see if it will work.

Good job tho.  Glad to see someone has taken an interest in this phone.



EDIT: Tried everything I could think of, clearing /system, /cache etc. Nothing seems to work.


----------



## lolerpro8 (May 19, 2013)

maxidimov said:


> Just installed it. After turning it on, it just stayed on the bootscreen. I turned it off after about a halfhour and then restored my original ROM. I honestly have no idea why it isn't getting past the bootscreen and I'm going to try a few things to see if it will work.
> 
> Good job tho.  Glad to see someone has taken an interest in this phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you send me the picture, i thing i can solve it. Have you cleared dalvik?
And of course for the interest in the phone, a lot of ppl have it. But only i have knowlege of it...


----------



## maxidimov (May 19, 2013)

lolerpro8 said:


> Can you send me the picture, i thing i can solve it. Have you cleared dalvik?

Click to collapse




Yes, I tried clearing the dalvik-cache, but that didn't help either  I don't know what picture you're talking about tho. It's stuck on the bootanimation. 


BTW Do you need any help with fixing your phone?


----------



## lolerpro8 (May 19, 2013)

Well i hard bricked the phone, broke my meta mode (somehow) and i'm searching for my testpoint. Can you help me finding my testpoint, and backing up preloader and dsp bl, but separate. And i think i know how to fix this, but i really have little time on my hands, so idk when i will be able to update it.

(I really think it's the rooting procces, since it's soft bricked)


----------



## maxidimov (May 20, 2013)

Well the good thing of the MT65** platform is that there's no way to hard brick it (although it might sometimes require a JTAG box to unbrick). I'll back the preloader and bootloader when I get home.


----------



## lolerpro8 (May 20, 2013)

Ok i made the fixed version but my phone is still bricked, so i didn't test it. I'll make an edit when i upload it.

---------- Post added at 09:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:03 AM ----------




maxidimov said:


> Well the good thing of the MT65** platform is that there's no way to hard brick it (although it might sometimes require a JTAG box to unbrick). I'll back the preloader and bootloader when I get home.

Click to collapse



Thank you so much

---------- Post added at 09:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:04 AM ----------

Well when i opened up my phone, i didn't see any jtag at all. Neither cpu or gpu... The largest chip in there is wifi.

---------- Post added at 09:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:41 AM ----------

Ok here is my fix of the rom

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B2Kd38wfIkx_ZWZZVzlxc21pamM/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## maxidimov (May 20, 2013)

lolerpro8 said:


> Ok i made the fixed version but my phone is still bricked, so i didn't test it. I'll make an edit when i upload it.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:03 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




JTAG is not a chip in the phone. It's a development tool that is used by software engineers. 

Had some difficulties with backing up the bootloader and preloader with SP Flash tools, since the scatter-file doesn't show enough information on the partition sizes, and also running cat /proc/mtd gives an empty result. For anyone wondering on how to find the partition information run cat /proc/partitions instead (although that doesn't give their names, just size). I'm currently trying to extract them but to no avail so far. ;(


----------



## lolerpro8 (May 20, 2013)

maxidimov said:


> JTAG is not a chip in the phone. It's a development tool that is used by software engineers.
> 
> Had some difficulties with backing up the bootloader and preloader with SP Flash tools, since the scatter-file doesn't show enough information on the partition sizes, and also running cat /proc/mtd gives an empty result. For anyone wondering on how to find the partition information run cat /proc/partitions instead (although that doesn't give their names, just size). I'm currently trying to extract them but to no avail so far. ;(

Click to collapse


http://androidforums.com/a52-all-things-root/628032-make-romdump-mt6573-mt6575-device.html
Here's a program

---------- Post added at 10:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:03 PM ----------

Ok i just met a guy that has pap 4300 duo, and i made him try my rom. It works! Can't belive it i made it!
Only problem that is not rooted. Rooting made the brick, so I removed it. Flash superuser.zip to root. I'm not suprised it made the problem since i didn't know what the f**** i was doing, when I started the rooting procces of scripting.


----------



## maxidimov (May 20, 2013)

dsp_bl
preloader


Both are copied from /dev. Should work though. 

Haven't yet tested your new CM10 build, but will probably do it later tonight.



EDIT: Just read your edit. Congratulations.  But will any method for rooting brick it?


----------



## lolerpro8 (May 20, 2013)

maxidimov said:


> dsp_bl
> preloader
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Actualy no. I made the rooting procces but i newer knew what the f*** was i doing. I was REALLY confused, and it uses non existing busybox...
But pm me if this doesnt work for you. I saw he f*** around with his kernel.

---------- Post added at 10:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:39 PM ----------

And thank you about this but i will have time tomorow, since it takes so long to dissasemble the phone, and i don't know where my testpoint is...

---------- Post added at 11:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:43 PM ----------

Ok if anyone dissasembled this phone, and found tp, can they send a picture to me to see it where it is.


----------



## lolerpro8 (May 21, 2013)

Has anyone else tried my rom?


----------



## bgabi (May 21, 2013)

lolerpro8 said:


> Has anyone else tried my rom?

Click to collapse



What do you think, is it probably going to work on a PAP4040 Duo? Seems that the hardware is pretty much the same, or are there any big differences "under the hood" preventing it from working? Because I might gonna try it on my 4040 depending on others opinion, not yet though, maybe in a few days.


----------



## lolerpro8 (May 22, 2013)

bgabi said:


> What do you think, is it probably going to work on a PAP4040 Duo? Seems that the hardware is pretty much the same, or are there any big differences "under the hood" preventing it from working? Because I might gonna try it on my 4040 depending on others opinion, not yet though, maybe in a few days.

Click to collapse



DUDE, different mtk platform


----------



## kmetek (Oct 20, 2012)

anyone has it?


----------



## lolerpro8 (May 22, 2013)

Has anyone with 4300 duo tried my rom?

---------- Post added at 09:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:31 PM ----------

Is there anyone who knows how to fix my broken meta mode?


----------



## lolerpro8 (May 23, 2013)

Ok i contacted my service, and they can't help me, they always point me to their service shop, wich really isn.t and option. Please i need someones help, and when i unbrick it i will have much more time devote to the rom( Not only for my phone, but for 4040, and maybe even 4500).


----------



## Levskar40 (May 23, 2013)

lolerpro8 said:


> Has anyone else tried my rom?

Click to collapse



Hi dude,

I want to try your ROM so could you please explain to me how to install it? I copy the zip file to the SD card but when I lauch it i get "signature veification failed" error massage and the instalation is aborted. What am I doing wrong?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## lolerpro8 (May 24, 2013)

Levskar40 said:


> Hi dude,
> 
> I want to try your ROM so could you please explain to me how to install it? I copy the zip file to the SD card but when I lauch it i get "signature veification failed" error massage and the instalation is aborted. What am I doing wrong?
> 
> Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



My god, dude you need to install custom recovery for this.
Download sp flash tool, usb vcom drivers, mt6575 scatter and cm / twrp recovery img.
Turn your phone off put your battery away, and put in usb cable.
in sp flash tool load scatter file and check the rcovery, and click download.
NOW  you will be able to try my rom.


----------



## lolerpro8 (May 24, 2013)

Anyone, please my meta mode...


----------



## dimitar169 (May 26, 2013)

Is there a hard cover case from any phone that fits our PAP4300 ?


----------



## grekko44 (May 26, 2013)

*Pap 4044 duo*

Anyone been successful rooting a PAP4044 DUO ??


----------



## lolerpro8 (May 27, 2013)

Guys PLEASE, my meta mode... PLEASE
I am desprate  please, i nned your help. I now  have time to port roms, but please PLEASE help me...


----------



## lolerpro8 (May 28, 2013)

Ok has abyone trued my rom


----------



## marlasr (May 29, 2013)

lolerpro8 said:


> Well i hard bricked the phone, broke my meta mode (somehow) and i'm searching for my testpoint. Can you help me finding my testpoint, and backing up preloader and dsp bl, but separate. And i think i know how to fix this, but i really have little time on my hands, so idk when i will be able to update it.
> 
> (I really think it's the rooting procces, since it's soft bricked)

Click to collapse



Do you really know you need testpoints or just doing educated guesses?
I suspect you might be missing Download Agent (DA). In MTK based phones it is called MTK_AllInOne_DA.bin.
Anyway, below is original ROM 1.0.08 and slightly different SP Flash Tool for you to give it a try. Good luck!

http://depositfiles.com/files/uj8ybegde


----------



## lolerpro8 (May 29, 2013)

marlasr said:


> Do you really know you need testpoints or just doing educated guesses?
> I suspect you might be missing Download Agent (DA). In MTK based phones it is called MTK_AllInOne_DA.bin.
> Anyway, below is original ROM 1.0.08 and slightly different SP Flash Tool for you to give it a try. Good luck!
> 
> http://depositfiles.com/files/uj8ybegde

Click to collapse



Dude my phne now open the meta mote, it's the phone hardware fault not computers. And yes i tried different computer and usb cable.


----------



## marlasr (May 29, 2013)

lolerpro8 said:


> Dude my phne now open the meta mote, it's the phone hardware fault not computers. And yes i tried different computer and usb cable.

Click to collapse



well, since this phone has dedicated camera button, chances are that button shorts testpoints internally... so before you connect usb cable to the phone, try pushing camera button and than connect usb. if you have vcom drivers installed you should be able to revive the phone. of course, you need battery removed and all that jazz.


----------



## lolerpro8 (May 29, 2013)

marlasr said:


> well, since this phone has dedicate camera button, chances are that button shorts testpoints internally... so before you connect usb cable to the phone, try pushing camera button and than connect usb. if you have vcom drivers installed you should be able to revive the phone. of course, you need battery removed and all that jazz.

Click to collapse



Shi... doesnt work...


----------



## marlasr (May 29, 2013)

lolerpro8 said:


> Shi... doesnt work...

Click to collapse



try 'em all... vol+, vol-, power... of course, this is all for nothing if you don't have MTK VCOM drivers already installed on machine and you should use exactly the same USB port you used previously for flashing. and start flashing first, tool will wait for phone to appear and just than connect usb cable with let's say vol+ to begin with.


----------



## lolerpro8 (May 29, 2013)

marlasr said:


> try 'em all... vol+, vol-, power... of course, this is all for nothing if you don't have MTK VCOM drivers already installed on machine and you should use exactly the same USB port you used previously for flashing. and start flashing first, tool will wait for phone to appear and just than connect usb cable with let's say vol+ to begin with.

Click to collapse



I have tried that metod before, won't work now... And dont worry about my VCOM drivers, i have them becouse i used my meta mode before it broke...

---------- Post added at 10:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:40 PM ----------

I don't know if it helps, but the chip in my phone(probably loader) is beeping for 4 seconds then it stops completly. Can i use somehow this. Now i have a full complete rom for spft, vcom drivers, but my meta mode....


----------



## marlasr (May 29, 2013)

lolerpro8 said:


> I have tried that metod before, won't work now... And dont worry about my VCOM drivers, i have them becouse i used my meta mode before it broke...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:40 PM ----------
> 
> I don't know if it helps, but the chip in my phone(probably loader) is beeping for 4 seconds then it stops completly. Can i use somehow this. Now i have a full complete rom for spft, vcom drivers, but my meta mode....

Click to collapse



Bitter truth is.... no meta mode = no flashing via USB cable for home user. 
You really have to find your testpoints... multimeter in hands, one probe to the ground and patiently checking voltage of every pin you can reach with another probe. Candidates for testpoints are the ones that are at or close to the battery voltage... If you are unable to find your testpoints then there is no alternative than going to the service (good one with knowledge and JTAG hardware) or buying a new device.


----------



## lolerpro8 (May 30, 2013)

marlasr said:


> Bitter truth is.... no meta mode = no flashing via USB cable for home user.
> You really have to find your testpoints... multimeter in hands, one probe to the ground and patiently checking voltage of every pin you can reach with another probe. Candidates for testpoints are the ones that are at or close to the battery voltage... If you are unable to find your testpoints then there is no alternative than going to the service (good one with knowledge and JTAG hardware) or buying a new device.

Click to collapse



I have all ready found that chip. Its the one that beeps for 4 seconds, and it draws power. Better q where can i ground this chip?

---------- Post added at 03:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:37 PM ----------

And thank you for the files! I really aprichiate it!


----------



## lolerpro8 (May 30, 2013)

Ok, where do i ground my phone, i don't wnat to screw up my pcb (anymore).


----------



## lolerpro8 (May 31, 2013)

Guys please help...


----------



## lolerpro8 (Jun 3, 2013)

Goddamit guys im asking a pretty basic question why isnt anybody responding. If you want roms, you really need to help me. Where do i ground my chip. I have so many requests, and some of them aren't for prestigio phones. Some of you are asking your self (even saw im pm's) " you have a bricked phone, but you don't have my device either, so just port one." > For those people, fyi, making a succesfull tested rom on 1 device, helps me for making it work on your device, without me even testing it  . So, guys please help me with unbricking my phone.


----------



## kmetek (Oct 20, 2012)

anyone has it?


----------



## marlasr (Jun 5, 2013)

lolerpro8 said:


> Goddamit guys im asking a pretty basic question why isnt anybody responding. If you want roms, you really need to help me. Where do i ground my chip. I have so many requests, and some of them aren't for prestigio phones. Some of you are asking your self (even saw im pm's) " you have a bricked phone, but you don't have my device either, so just port one." > For those people, fyi, making a succesfull tested rom on 1 device, helps me for making it work on your device, without me even testing it  . So, guys please help me with unbricking my phone.

Click to collapse



Huh, no one is responding cause you ask nonsense questions. You are not supposed to ground chip (aka connect it to something metal) but you need to find something that's called ground pin...  Seeing questions you ask means you know nothing about electronics, and thus you are most likely not able to find testpoints... Learn electronics and you will be able to find it yourself.


----------



## lolerpro8 (Jun 5, 2013)

marlasr said:


> Huh, no one is responding cause you ask nonsense questions. You are not supposed to ground chip (aka connect it to something metal) but you need to find something that's called ground pin...  Seeing questions you ask means you know nothing about electronics, and thus you are most likely not able to find testpoints... Learn electronics and you will be able to find it yourself.

Click to collapse



I dont know sh**** about electronics, sorry, i knew there will be answer like that. Thank you for this, im going to try this tommorow....


----------



## AnDrOidRuLs (Jun 8, 2013)

*Rom*



lolerpro8 said:


> Has anyone with 4300 duo tried my rom?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:31 PM ----------
> 
> Is there anyone who knows how to fix my broken meta mode?

Click to collapse



Hey. I tried your rom fix but I am stuck on the cyanogenmod boot screen. I dont know how long this will take but if i doesnt work, ill go back to stock. i hope it works. dont want to go back and then install of my apps again and again.

---------- Post added at 05:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:04 PM ----------




AnDrOidRuLs said:


> Hey. I tried your rom fix but I am stuck on the cyanogenmod boot screen. I dont know how long this will take but if i doesnt work, ill go back to stock. i hope it works. dont want to go back and then install of my apps again and again.

Click to collapse



Hey. Can somebody please help me. I tried the cyanogen mod zip but i had to clear system etc, now i cant flash the ota update files in twrp. can you please fix the cyanogen mod file quickly or i need a stock rom. a completely stock rom. not a ota update zip. please help. i have no OS!!!!


----------



## AnDrOidRuLs (Jun 8, 2013)

*Got it working*



AnDrOidRuLs said:


> Hey. I tried your rom fix but I am stuck on the cyanogenmod boot screen. I dont know how long this will take but if i doesnt work, ill go back to stock. i hope it works. dont want to go back and then install of my apps again and again.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:04 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey. Sorry for the triple posts. I managed to find a stock rom for the PAP4300 and I got it working fine now. It would be cool if you could fix the cyanogen mod rom :fingers-crossed:


----------



## lolerpro8 (Jun 9, 2013)

AnDrOidRuLs said:


> Hey. I tried your rom fix but I am stuck on the cyanogenmod boot screen. I dont know how long this will take but if i doesnt work, ill go back to stock. i hope it works. dont want to go back and then install of my apps again and again.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:04 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry fix doesnt work -.- . But install update 1.0.11 from prestigios site:
http://yf2.value4it.com/Service_Files/Smartphones/PAP4300/PAP4300DUO_from_all_to_v1.0.11.zip

It has the whole stock rom in it. **** I probably need to change the kernel....
But just tell me does the screen animate or not?


----------



## AnDrOidRuLs (Jun 10, 2013)

*Screen Animate*



lolerpro8 said:


> Sorry fix doesnt work -.- . But install update 1.0.11 from prestigios site:
> 
> It has the whole stock rom in it. **** I probably need to change the kernel....
> But just tell me does the screen animate or not?

Click to collapse



The screen does animate. The cyanogenmod boot wheel just spins around forever. I waited about 30 mins but nothing happened. It would be great if you could fix it. I really want Jelly Bean on this device.


----------



## lolerpro8 (Jun 10, 2013)

*I know what is the problem*

Ok i made the rom froum ground up, this time very much different. It maybe wont work without the jelly bean apps flashed(odexed). I think this will fix everything from now on. If next time i make an update il change kernel with it 

Ok heres the rom:
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B2Kd38wfIkx_YVQ0MEhaR0ZWRDQ/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## bmwmilos (Jun 10, 2013)

*Problem with sdcard - no sd card*

Hello everyone!

Obviously I've made some mistake on my PAP4300DUO and now I have a big problem! I tried to swape sdcard<>sdcard2 in /etc/vold.fstab , I saved the file and rebooted and now I only have "Internal storage" of 500 MB,and no SD card ( neither the phone's "sdcard" or the external SD ). I have tried reset,I wanted to apply the 1.0.11 update.zip ( and maybe bring the phone back to as it was ) but I cannot transfer it to phone's "sdcard" because I cannot access it.When I go into recovery ( and no I did not install CWM,I don't know why... ) and select "apply update from zip" I can access phone storage ( "sdcard" ) but not the external SDcard. I can't understand what I did wrong, I symply edited a file like others have done. The phone is rooted ( by Byn4ry ) . Please help me ! I also have sdktools but I don't know well how to use it.


----------



## lolerpro8 (Jun 11, 2013)

bmwmilos said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Obviously I've made some mistake on my PAP4300DUO and now I have a big problem! I tried to swape sdcard<>sdcard2 in /etc/vold.fstab , I saved the file and rebooted and now I only have "Internal storage" of 500 MB,and no SD card ( neither the phone's "sdcard" or the external SD ). I have tried reset,I wanted to apply the 1.0.11 update.zip ( and maybe bring the phone back to as it was ) but I cannot transfer it to phone's "sdcard" because I cannot access it.When I go into recovery ( and no I did not install CWM,I don't know why... ) and select "apply update from zip" I can access phone storage ( "sdcard" ) but not the external SDcard. I can't understand what I did wrong, I symply edited a file like others have done. The phone is rooted ( by Byn4ry ) . Please help me ! I also have sdktools but I don't know well how to use it.

Click to collapse



Well dude, now install custom recovery via sp flash tool. I preffer twrp. When you have done doing that, mount your phone to the computer in your recovery(it works without vold.fstab :fingers-crossed, and flash your rom update. Lather you can try my rom also!


----------



## bmwmilos (Jun 11, 2013)

lolerpro8 said:


> Well dude, now install custom recovery via sp flash tool. I preffer twrp. When you have done doing that, mount your phone to the computer in your recovery(it works without vold.fstab :fingers-crossed, and flash your rom update. Lather you can try my rom also!

Click to collapse



THX, I 've just been reading about the procedure,I'll try it when I get home. I can't understand what has happened though. I simply edited vold.fstab . Judging from other experiences on forums it should work.


----------



## lolerpro8 (Jun 11, 2013)

bmwmilos said:


> THX, I 've just been reading about the procedure,I'll try it when I get home. I can't understand what has happened though. I simply edited vold.fstab . Judging from other experiences on forums it should work.

Click to collapse



I have modified vold.fstab too, it worked, so you did something wrong. Ill mdify vold.fstab for you so this time it will work.

Edit:
Heres your fstab https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B2Kd38wfIkx_MlpnNFpzRUNnS0U/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## bmwmilos (Jun 11, 2013)

lolerpro8 said:


> I have modified vold.fstab too, it worked, so you did something wrong. Ill mdify vold.fstab for you so this time it will work.

Click to collapse



That's exactly what my vold.fstab contains,every letter,sign and space. And I rebooted and no more phone or sd storage.I even reverted to old settings but nothing.


----------



## lolerpro8 (Jun 11, 2013)

Ok will anyone try my rom?


----------



## bmwmilos (Jun 12, 2013)

Good news,I managed to flash new rom,cwm recovery.I have edited again vold.fstab and now it's working. I am willing to try your rom, I just don't understand what do you mean by "jelly bean apps flashed". Since I have a clean phone now I can try your rom and see how it works. But you have to understand that I am not an expert in android or smartphones,so if there is something specific you want me to verify,let me know.


----------



## lolerpro8 (Jun 12, 2013)

bmwmilos said:


> Good news,I managed to flash new rom,cwm recovery.I have edited again vold.fstab and now it's working. I am willing to try your rom, I just don't understand what do you mean by "jelly bean apps flashed". Since I have a clean phone now I can try your rom and see how it works. But you have to understand that I am not an expert in android or smartphones,so if there is something specific you want me to verify,let me know.

Click to collapse



http://goo.im/gapps/gapps-jb-20120726-signed.zip . Flash it in your cwm.


----------



## AnDrOidRuLs (Jun 12, 2013)

*new rom*



lolerpro8 said:


> Ok i made the rom froum ground up, this time very much different. It maybe wont work without the jelly bean apps flashed(odexed). I think this will fix everything from now on. If next time i make an update il change kernel with it
> 
> 
> 
> Hey. thanks. I am willing to try the rom with the jb apps flashed. i hope somebody tries it first so that i know it works. i cant go through more problems with my phone. Thanks. :laugh: Ill try it as soon as someone else finds out it works

Click to collapse


----------



## lolerpro8 (Jun 12, 2013)

Hey. thanks. I am willing to try the rom with the jb apps flashed. i hope somebody tries it first so that i know it works. i cant go through more problems with my phone. Thanks. :laugh: Ill try it as soon as someone else finds out it works [/QUOTE]

eh i will try it, but im loking for ways to unscrew up my meta mode without screwing up with the pcb...


----------



## lolerpro8 (Jun 12, 2013)

Ok i did some research, and found out, the beeping part of the phone is the resitor. Loks like it takes all of the power away from the phone. How can i fix this?


----------



## AnDrOidRuLs (Jun 13, 2013)

*cant help*



lolerpro8 said:


> Ok i did some research, and found out, the beeping part of the phone is the resitor. Loks like it takes all of the power away from the phone. How can i fix this?

Click to collapse



Sorry.. i am not much of a hardware guy.. unfortunately i cant help you


----------



## lolerpro8 (Jun 13, 2013)

*My new thread*

Ok i made a new thread on xda tell me what you think
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=42532572#post42532572


----------



## kmetek (Oct 20, 2012)

anyone has it?


----------



## AnDrOidRuLs (Jun 13, 2013)

lolerpro8 said:


> Ok i made a new thread on xda tell me what you think
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=42532572#post42532572

Click to collapse



Thats cool.. I might try the rom anyways. fingers crossed it works

---------- Post added at 06:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:59 PM ----------




lolerpro8 said:


> Ok i made a new thread on xda tell me what you think
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=42532572#post42532572

Click to collapse



Hey. Would it be possible to port the eXperianze rom to the pap 4300. im kinda into sony's ui now


----------



## AnDrOidRuLs (Jun 13, 2013)

*Error flashing rom*



lolerpro8 said:


> Ok i made the rom froum ground up, this time very much different. It maybe wont work without the jelly bean apps flashed(odexed). I think this will fix everything from now on. If next time i make an update il change kernel with it
> 
> Ok heres the rom:
> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B2Kd38wfIkx_YVQ0MEhaR0ZWRDQ/edit?usp=sharing

Click to collapse



Hey. i started to flash the rom in twrp recovery but i get an error

error in /sdcard/cm_pap_4300duo_port.zip
(Error 7)

I also flashed the JB apps. Whats wrong..? did i skip something


----------



## lolerpro8 (Jun 13, 2013)

AnDrOidRuLs said:


> Hey. i started to flash the rom in twrp recovery but i get an error
> 
> error in /sdcard/cm_pap_4300duo_port.zip
> (Error 7)
> ...

Click to collapse



Im really sorry for this, i cant test the tom, you know your self why. I edited updater_script that was probably causing the problem. I'll send a link when i'm done uploading. And for your eXperianze rom, sorry can't port it...

Edit: https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B2Kd38wfIkx_amRSbmRFcEYyRGM/edit?usp=sharing
It now bypasses the error 7


----------



## lolerpro8 (Jun 14, 2013)

I've given up guys, ill take it to the unofficial service. Ive grounded my goddamn resistor, and nothing happened. If this goes well, my 100 post will be roms for ALL prestigio multiphones, and for those people who have witing it for 4040 they will get it first.


----------



## AnDrOidRuLs (Jun 14, 2013)

*Thanks*



lolerpro8 said:


> Im really sorry for this, i cant test the tom, you know your self why. I edited updater_script that was probably causing the problem. I'll send a link when i'm done uploading. And for your eXperianze rom, sorry can't port it...
> 
> Edit: https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B2Kd38wfIkx_amRSbmRFcEYyRGM/edit?usp=sharing
> It now bypasses the error 7

Click to collapse



Hey... Thanks for posting the fix. ill try it later. Its ok about the eXperianze rom  Hope the cm rom works 

---------- Post added at 03:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:06 PM ----------




lolerpro8 said:


> Im really sorry for this, i cant test the tom, you know your self why. I edited updater_script that was probably causing the problem. I'll send a link when i'm done uploading. And for your eXperianze rom, sorry can't port it...
> 
> Edit: https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B2Kd38wfIkx_amRSbmRFcEYyRGM/edit?usp=sharing
> It now bypasses the error 7

Click to collapse



The rom still shows status 7 as an error when flashing...


----------



## lolerpro8 (Jun 14, 2013)

AnDrOidRuLs said:


> Hey... Thanks for posting the fix. ill try it later. Its ok about the eXperianze rom  Hope the cm rom works
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:06 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok im now uploading it, so it won't check for the boot.img. May I ask, did you have a rom that's not stock. Ok, if this doesnt work, you need to install twrp recovery on your phone. Sorry for this again, I have sent my phone to the service, so they would repair my f****** meta mode.

Edit: Senior memeber 
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B2Kd38wfIkx_NDZNTFBoVGQyc1U/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## AnDrOidRuLs (Jun 14, 2013)

*Thanks*



lolerpro8 said:


> Ok im now uploading it, so it won't check for the boot.img. May I ask, did you have a rom that's not stock. Ok, if this doesnt work, you need to install twrp recovery on your phone. Sorry for this again, I have sent my phone to the service, so they would repair my f****** meta mode.
> 
> Edit: Senior memeber
> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B2Kd38wfIkx_NDZNTFBoVGQyc1U/edit?usp=sharing

Click to collapse



I'll try it tomorrow... I do have twrp recovery and yes, i am using a stock rom that came with the phone. I hope your phone gets fixed soon so you can test out your rom's... Where can I find the rom fix again? Thank you so much for showing interest in this phone :highfive::fingers-crossed:


----------



## lolerpro8 (Jun 15, 2013)

AnDrOidRuLs said:


> I'll try it tomorrow... I do have twrp recovery and yes, i am using a stock rom that came with the phone. I hope your phone gets fixed soon so you can test out your rom's... Where can I find the rom fix again? Thank you so much for showing interest in this phone :highfive::fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B2Kd...it?usp=sharing

And of course im showing iterest in this phone. Whith my knowlege of software, i'll reather die then stay on stock ics rom. And now I even installed virtual machine with ubuntu, so I will start modifying kernel. Probably star with init.d support.


----------



## AnDrOidRuLs (Jun 15, 2013)

*Status 6*



lolerpro8 said:


> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B2Kd...it?usp=sharing
> 
> And of course im showing iterest in this phone. Whith my knowlege of software, i'll reather die then stay on stock ics rom. And now I even installed virtual machine with ubuntu, so I will start modifying kernel. Probably star with init.d support.

Click to collapse



Hey. I tried your new fix and I get yet another error. This time it says status 6.... :/


----------



## lolerpro8 (Jun 15, 2013)

AnDrOidRuLs said:


> Hey. I tried your new fix and I get yet another error. This time it says status 6.... :/

Click to collapse



Ok this is my final fix. If it doesn't work, you will have to wait for my phone to get out of service shop. I it works, just update me on rom stability, it willl help me on develoment.

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B2Kd38wfIkx_aTgxNzBnc3pfMmM/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## AnDrOidRuLs (Jun 17, 2013)

*Doesnt work*



lolerpro8 said:


> Ok this is my final fix. If it doesn't work, you will have to wait for my phone to get out of service shop. I it works, just update me on rom stability, it willl help me on develoment.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B2Kd38wfIkx_aTgxNzBnc3pfMmM/edit?usp=sharing

Click to collapse



Unfortunately i still keep getting errors in TWRP recovery. It is OK  I can wait for you to get your phone back. I can stay on ics for that long


----------



## lolerpro8 (Jun 18, 2013)

AnDrOidRuLs said:


> Unfortunately i still keep getting errors in TWRP recovery. It is OK  I can wait for you to get your phone back. I can stay on ics for that long

Click to collapse



Try this cwm image 
http://dl.horza.org/android/prestigio/pap4300/recovery/cwm-recovery-6.0.11-touch-pap4300.img


----------



## AnDrOidRuLs (Jun 18, 2013)

*ll try*



lolerpro8 said:


> Try this cwm image
> http://dl.horza.org/android/prestigio/pap4300/recovery/cwm-recovery-6.0.11-touch-pap4300.img

Click to collapse



Ok. I will try it. What does the boot.img do?


----------



## lolerpro8 (Jun 18, 2013)

AnDrOidRuLs said:


> Ok. I will try it. What does the boot.img do?

Click to collapse



It contains kernel and ramdisk.


----------



## AnDrOidRuLs (Jun 18, 2013)

lolerpro8 said:


> It contains kernel and ramdisk.

Click to collapse



Oh ok. Cool. I have tried a cwm recovery and flashing the rom still doesn't work... BUT DONT WORRY... I can wait until you get your phone back so you can test the rom  Thanks for the developing


----------



## lolerpro8 (Jun 19, 2013)

AnDrOidRuLs said:


> Oh ok. Cool. I have tried a cwm recovery and flashing the rom still doesn't work... BUT DONT WORRY... I can wait until you get your phone back so you can test the rom  Thanks for the developing

Click to collapse



Ehh. bad news, you will have to wait even longer. I sent my phone to jtag repair, but what they jnew is only to repair it with spft -.- . I now have to go around the whole city today to find some good service with jtag kit. Essentialy, they did what i was doing since i bricked it...


----------



## AnDrOidRuLs (Jun 19, 2013)

*ok then*



lolerpro8 said:


> Ehh. bad news, you will have to wait even longer. I sent my phone to jtag repair, but what they jnew is only to repair it with spft -.- . I now have to go around the whole city today to find some good service with jtag kit. Essentialy, they did what i was doing since i bricked it...

Click to collapse



Its ok


----------



## vip.ryb (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi,
I have same issue with imei, i reflashing rom with SP_Flash_Tool_v3.1224.01 and after my two imei loses.
In folder SP_Flash_Tool_v3.1224.01 i can see folder name "BackupNvram" inside are "BinRegion.img" and checksum file.
Is possable to restore my imei? Sorry my English.


----------



## lolerpro8 (Jul 17, 2013)

vip.ryb said:


> Hi,
> I have same issue with imei, i reflashing rom with SP_Flash_Tool_v3.1224.01 and after my two imei loses.
> In folder SP_Flash_Tool_v3.1224.01 i can see folder name "BackupNvram" inside are "BinRegion.img" and checksum file.
> Is possable to restore my imei? Sorry my English.

Click to collapse



First pf all download this
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2160490
Click on change IMEI
Look at back of your phone for IMEI 1 and IMEI 2
Type that in your IMEI 1 and IMEI 2 in droid root and tools
Click on replace IMEI
Press the thank button

---------- Post added at 11:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:31 AM ----------

Has anyone found testpoints on this phone?


----------



## vip.ryb (Jul 18, 2013)

I used this tools, all is ok, but after hard reset imei loses again and serial number is MTK1234567...


----------



## kmetek (Oct 20, 2012)

anyone has it?


----------



## DJGrom (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi there.

I have te same problem

error in /sdcard/cm_pap_4300duo_port.zip
(Error 7)

Can anybody rapair it?


----------



## DJGrom (Aug 25, 2013)

Does anybody knows how to compile and start HID module to this device?

Want to use bluetooth mouse.


----------



## dromaczek (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi, i working on rom prestigio 4500 duo (maybe it will work on other devices), 
Now i have alpha version on my rom, working on it, and overclocked to 1,6 CPU!!!!
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2440631


----------



## lolerpro8 (Oct 6, 2013)

DJGrom said:


> Hi there.
> 
> I have te same problem
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You have syntax error in updater script


----------



## onesadlovestory0112 (Oct 8, 2013)

*can anyone help me please*

i got a pap4500 duo, when i reset for the new system, they asked me to set up the prestigio wizard, but i couldn't pass it. they stopped me at the wifi connection, the erros showed that 'unfortunately, PrestigioWizard has stopped'. can anyone help me with this problem....


----------



## MrGallant (Oct 13, 2013)

anyone knows how to enable usb otg support on 4300?

Sent from my PAP4300 DUO using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## lolerpro8 (Oct 14, 2013)

MrGallant said:


> anyone knows how to enable usb otg support on 4300?
> 
> Sent from my PAP4300 DUO using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



You can't

Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## MrGallant (Oct 14, 2013)

lolerpro8 said:


> You can't
> 
> Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



No custom kernels yet??

Sent from my PAP4300 DUO using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## lolerpro8 (Oct 14, 2013)

If you have twrp, mount system and go to advanced > file manager and then go to system > app and delete setupwizard.apk. if not, try pulling down the status bar and going into settings and disabling setup wizard.

Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## MrGallant (Oct 14, 2013)

Btw u fixed ur phone yet?

Sent from my PAP4300 DUO using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## lolerpro8 (Oct 14, 2013)

MrGallant said:


> No custom kernels yet??
> 
> Sent from my PAP4300 DUO using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



There are no kernel sources for it


----------



## MrGallant (Oct 14, 2013)

do you have a stable release of a rom for the 4300 yet?

Sent from my PAP4300 DUO using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## lolerpro8 (Nov 27, 2013)

Can anyone tell me the list of files in /sys/devices/virtual/bdi/179:0/ ?


----------



## lolerpro8 (Nov 28, 2013)

Anyone going to test it?


----------



## chruslik (Dec 2, 2013)

lolerpro8 said:


> Can anyone tell me the list of files in /sys/devices/virtual/bdi/179:0/ ?

Click to collapse



I did a photo webcam. I hope that is clear enough.
Power directory is empty.


----------



## janda (Jan 31, 2014)

vip.ryb said:


> I used this tools, all is ok, but after hard reset imei loses again and serial number is MTK1234567...

Click to collapse



Hi did you solve your problem with IMEI?

I also have BinRegion.img backup, but dont know how to flash back to device.

Hope there a IMEI nvm part inside BinRegion.img or not???

Anybody knows how to restore?


----------



## vip.ryb (Feb 10, 2014)

No, I don't solved my issue


----------



## Siodi (Nov 27, 2014)

hello i have prestigion PAP4300 DUO and i want to swap my internal memory with SD card, i have already rooted my phone and installed root explorer i just need to know what should i change in vold.fstab.
This is how it looks like:
dev_mount sdcard /mnt/sdcard [email protected] /devices/platform/goldfish_mmc.0 /devices/platform/mtk-sd.0/mmc_host
dev_mount sdcard /mnt/sdcard2 auto/devices/platform/goldfish_mmc.1 /devices/platform/mtk-sd.1/mmc_host

I have tried to change like that:
dev_mount sdcard /mnt/sdcard2 [email protected] /devices/platform/goldfish_mmc.0 /devices/platform/mtk-sd.0/mmc_host
dev_mount sdcard /mnt/sdcard auto/devices/platform/goldfish_mmc.1 /devices/platform/mtk-sd.1/mmc_host
 in settings it shows me that it has been changed, but when i tried to download smth it says that i have no space in external memory, but on my sd card is 32 gb free.

Any advices?


----------



## SuperVeloce55 (Feb 26, 2015)

Hello, i need help with my Prestigio Multiphone. I have 4300 DUO, and i try to install system update with recovery mode. But when i hold volume and home button it stuck on  "Prestigio MULTIPHONE 4300 DUO" picture with android logo. Can you help me?

And, where can i find download for prestigio wizard app?


----------

